# James Bond Aston Martin DB10 at Jay Leno’s Garage



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Aston Martin's have made their way into many Bond films in the past. The most recent being the beautiful DB5 that Daniel Craig drove in Skyfall. It was hard to watch it get destroyed in the movie. For the latest Bond installment, Spectre, Aston is back with something more modern, the DB10. Marek Reichman, Aston Martin's lead designer, is responsible for the new design, which no doubt hints at what future models will look like.







In recent episode of Jay Leno's Garage, Reichman stopped by to chat about the DB10 and its design. Have a look at the DB10 in the video below and you'll also be able to see it in Spectre, coming out November 6th.

https://youtu.be/q8uScC566rI


----------

